# NIDO Powdered whole milk



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

If you're like me, you gag at the thought of the normal everyday powdered skim milk. But, come on. Powdered whole milk? Yeah, that's what I thought too until someone turned me on to NIDO (Made by Nestle). I just learned about this stuff over the weekend.

I bought a can at Walmart (900gram - 1.89lb) for $7.25 today and wasted no time in mixing up 16 oz. I went strictly by the directions of 3 rounded tablespoons per 8 oz. (one 900 gram can will make 30 8 oz servings [1 gal + 3.5 qts.])

Threw it in the fridge to chill...

And - HOLY COW - I absolutely cannot tell the difference between this and regular whole milk! I am not kidding. I'm drinking it right now! This is some pretty great stuff! Very very creamy.

The use-by date on our can is Oct '09, and with the fat content, I'd suspect maybe an extra two or three months if vac-packed in mylar w/ 02 absorbers. Maybe a little longer still if stored in a freezer in conjunction w/ mylar and O2 absorbers.

Pricey, yes, but I figure one could also add it to the powdered skim to stretch the preps some. I'll put a few cans back to rotate through.

I'm sold on the stuff. I'm getting more tomorrow.


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

You're going to have to look in the messican section. It's not with the other powdered milk.


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I found it at a Mexican grocery store and my kids can't tell the difference. Seriously, I mixed it up at night and gave it to them the next morning and not one of them said a thing. They can always tell the difference with regular dry milk, but not this. Even DH said it tasted fine, and poured it on some cereal with no complaints.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We used to use "Milkman" brand of whole powdered milk in AK back in the 60s and 70s. I've never seen it anywhere else.

I priced NIDO the other day and I can buy whole fresh milk cheaper! I normally only use powdered milk for baking tho.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've got about 4 cans... it's pretty pricey... 

Would like to find Milkman hereabouts, but haven't been able to. 

especially now that we're getting about two gallons of milk each morning...


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you for the information about the Nido and where to find it in the grocery store. I've been wanting to buy some powdered whole milk for a while but haven't been able to find it. 

I first tried it when I ordered some way back before the Y2K scare, from a preparedness company. I was really really impressed with it. 

I guess I can buy a few cans of it and store it in the freezer to make it last longer than shelf life. Properly sealed, it would make sense that it would last for at least a few years in the freezer, wouldn't it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Sarge, I think too many years of MREs have gotten to you if you couldn't tell the difference between reconstituted NIDO and fresh whole milk! {laughing}

Seriously though it is a useful product for those folks who want it. Depending on what store you are in you can find either NIDO or KLIM dry powdered whole-milk. Both are Nestle's products and both keep fairly well in the cans they come in. I've gone more than a year past the use-by dates on the cans here in Florida and still had a good product when I opened it. Being whole milk though it does have a significant fat content so cool storage is a very good idea. If you don't use it very fast keeping the powder tightly sealed in the refrigerator after you have opened is an excellent idea.

Both brands that I've bought came in sealed metal cans so I'm not sure repacking it after purchase will gain much if any extra storage life. Repacking after opening however may be a good idea depending on how fast you use the stuff.

.....Alan.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I wish it wasn't so expensive :-( I had some and ran out of fresh milk (and money) so mixed it up for my ds. He said he likes it better than regular milk.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

My ds likes store brand powdered milk better than regular store milk or fresh milk.  I have no idea what I did wrong!


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have been buying NIDO for years, never found it in metal cans though,


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I tried NIDO for the first time this week. Have to say I was surprised. The first thing I noticed was that it was milk-white, not with the yellowish "cooked" look that instant milk usually has. I mixed it up refrigerated overnight before trying it.

I have to say though, I still am able to taste the "instant" flavor, but it is the closest thing to fresh milk that I've ever had. I drank it cold, but also tried using it to make capaccino. Once hot though, that's when the instant taste really comes out. I'd stick to cold use. The other thing it's perfect for is cooking. The number one use I'd have for it will be baking bread, and things like pancake batter. There you get all the protein, but not the instant taste! NIDO is a winner. The fact that it comes in metal can is just so much better. I'm sure it keeps longer than sitting in a cardboard box.
Michael


----------

